# PS1 or N64



## androidmuppet (Aug 22, 2013)

What was the better of the two for classic 90's consoles.


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2013)

When it comes to the overall quantity of good games I'm of the opinion that PS1 is superior to the N64 in my opinion.  There's a massive collection of games that I had a blast with.  Which console do I l prefer?  N64 because some of my all time favorite games are on that system.  Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Smash Brothers, Perfect Dark, and a few other games as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Unless you had both you missed out on all that wide expanse of variety both systems had to offer.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

I never owned a ps1 but I never regretted having an N64


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> When it comes to the overall quantity of good games I'm of the opinion that PS1 is superior to the N64 in my opinion.  There's a massive collection of games that I had a blast with.  Which console do I l prefer?  N64 because some of my all time favorite games are on that system.  Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Smash Brothers, Perfect Dark, and a few other games as well.



Wow, this... sums up my feelings so perfectly its scary.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah it was alright like that.

You know sometimes it makes me wish Devs had longer dev cycles and games werent released as frequently as they are these days. And we didnt have yearly annualized games, and the dev environment was better in a lot of these western companies.
And their mindsets werent so freaking god damn homogeneous


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 22, 2013)

PS1 for me. Never owned the N64 as a kid, only got one much later in life.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

I've owned both and got a HELL of a lot more use out of my PSX.  I love the N64 but it's undeniable that it only had a few stand out games.  Most were not exactly amazing to say the least.

It did have some exceptional games though which is why I love it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I've owned both and got a HELL of a lot more use out of my PSX.  I love the N64 but it's undeniable that it only had a few stand out games.  Most were not exactly amazing to say the least.
> 
> It did have some exceptional games though which is why I love it.



n64 had a better percentage of good games.
They are about the same overall for me.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

If only because the N64 had such a fewer amount of games.

If you made a list of good PSX games and a list of good N64 games?  The PSX list would pretty much dwarf the N64 list.  That's what matters.  Who cares about the garbage shovel ware that nobody played.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 22, 2013)

There is not denying that 64 had great games that I enjoyed and still remember till this day but the ps1 had more and until this very day it's still my favorite console of all time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this guy making a survey or something?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 22, 2013)

PS1 had Metal Gear Solid and Syphon Filter


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2013)

N64 all the way, never really played ps1 but loved ff8, that's the only game I remembered playing on it


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> N64 all the way, never really played ps1 but loved ff8, that's the only game I remembered playing on it



I'm pretty sure nearly everybody on this board could give you a massive list of games you should play that you'll enjoy if you want it.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2013)

No late for that unless there going to be on the ps4 market place. I like re2&3 aswell


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> If only because the N64 had such a fewer amount of games.
> 
> If you made a list of good PSX games and a list of good N64 games?  The PSX list would pretty much dwarf the N64 list.  That's what matters.  Who cares about the garbage shovel ware that nobody played.



People who complain about the garbage shovelware nobody played.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

PS1 did better than N64 so it'd be the one to get more shovelware not the n64


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People who complain about the garbage shovelware nobody played.



Yes but what's the point in listening to them?  They're just whiners.  It's not like somebody has a gun to your head forcing you to play Cosmic Race.  If somebody says "Hey, asshole!  Go play Cosmic Race!" you just respond with "Fuck off prick!" and then throw Suikoden II into your PSX and enjoy what may well be the best jRPG ever created.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> When it comes to the overall quantity of good games I'm of the opinion that PS1 is superior to the N64 in my opinion.  There's a massive collection of games that I had a blast with.  Which console do I l prefer?  N64 because some of my all time favorite games are on that system.  Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Smash Brothers, Perfect Dark, and a few other games as well.



Mostly this, I can't really chose between the two when it comes to my all time favorite games but the N64 games have aged better then most of the PS1 games.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Mostly this, I can't really chose between the two when it comes to my all time favorite games but the N64 games have aged better then most of the PS1 games.



Eh, I disagree quite a lot there.  Most N64 games look blocky as hell.  If you want to see games that aged well?  Check out a lot of the 2D games released on the PSX.  Now those aged well.  Breath of Fire IV still looks fantastic even today, same with Breath of Fire III and not to mention Grandia.

All these games were 3D environments with 2D sprites and they just aged remarkably well, better than any N64 game.

What really showed me how badly the N64 has aged was looking at Ocarina of Time and then looking at the 3DS remake.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2013)

I said most, the ps1 was all about these terrible 3d games. Ocarina of Time while looking blocky still looks comparatively smooth and clean compared to something like Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil or Twisted Metal.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Well yeah, if you look at the early on PSX games.  Meanwhile you look at something like Final Fantasy IX and suddenly it's a fully 3D game and it's aged better than most N64 games.  Of course the reason for that is because the PSX was awesome with it's ability to have higher quality textures and pre-rendered backgrounds, both aspects the N64 was sorely lacking in capability thanks to it's choice of storage media.

Like I said, I love the N64 but it's undeniable that the PSX has the significantly better library if only for the sheer volume of awesome games on the system and even in the aging department there are still PSX games that still look better than any N64 game today.

Honestly, when I am praising the N64?  Graphics is the LAST thing I praise it for.  I focus on it's gems and the solid gameplay the Nintendo 1st party games had.  Hell, Goldeneye is still fun to play even today and that's saying a lot for a FPS.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh man that's a tough one.. 

On one hand I love the Zelda titles... but that's just two titles, all the other games I love in that era are on PS1. 

I'm gonna say PS1 because it had more titles that I liked than N64.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yes but what's the point in listening to them?  They're just whiners.  It's not like somebody has a gun to your head forcing you to play Cosmic Race.  If somebody says "Hey, asshole!  Go play Cosmic Race!" you just respond with "Fuck off prick!" and then throw Suikoden II into your PSX and enjoy what may well be the best jRPG ever created.


So the wii?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> When it comes to the overall quantity of good games I'm of the opinion that PS1 is superior to the N64 in my opinion.  There's a massive collection of games that I had a blast with.  Which console do I l prefer?  N64 because some of my all time favorite games are on that system.  Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Super Smash Brothers, Perfect Dark, and a few other games as well.





Furious George said:


> Wow, this... sums up my feelings so perfectly its scary.


Same here. The PS1 has the larger variety of games with some really high quality ones while the N64 has less variety but its top titles beat out those of the PS1 for me. The N64 is more top heavy while the PS1 is more balanced.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Even if you ignore the shovelware on the Wii?  It's still lacking in awesome games when compared to say the PS3.  If the Wii was chock full of shovelware (like it admittedly is) but had a freakin' ton of amazing games?  I'd be giving it the same benefit of the doubt that I give the PSX and PS2.  Hell, even the NES and SNES get this benefit of the doubt, the Wii however has not earned it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Even if you ignore the shovelware on the Wii?  It's still lacking in awesome games when compared to say the PS3.  If the Wii was chock full of shovelware (like it admittedly is) but had a freakin' ton of amazing games?  I'd be giving it the same benefit of the doubt that I give the PSX and PS2.  Hell, even the NES and SNES get this benefit of the doubt, the Wii however has not earned it.



ITT: you haven't played the awesome games on the wii


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, I have.  I own a number of Wii games, specifically the ones worth owning.  Still its library doesn't compare to my PS3 library.  Though, it admittedly is larger than my 360 library.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yes, I have.  I own a number of Wii games, specifically the ones worth owning.  Still its library doesn't compare to my PS3 library.  Though, it admittedly is larger than my 360 library.



50 or so good games is a good enough library at the end of it all even if nintendo is half of the thing.
Admittedly it's missing out on some good japanese games that are in japan.
But really all 3 of last gen are full of shovelware and good things that don't get ported over.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

I really wouldn't say the Wii has 50 games that are worth buying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I really wouldn't say the Wii has 50 games that are worth buying.


I'd say so.

Have you gone over every single game there? y/n?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

The Wii had 80 games worth buying according to this guy with ridiculous standards 

The GameCube had at least 40-50 titles worth buying imo, not pure exclusives but worth it on the system


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 22, 2013)

i tried to think of wii essentials and i could only come up with 8:

skyward sword
xenoblade
mario galaxy
mario galaxy 2
super smash bros brawl
the last story
donkey kong country returns
twilight princess

there are obviously a dozen or two of more games which are pretty good and worth getting if you are running out of things to play, but there's much more on other consoles, and that goes for both current generation and previous generations. i think nintendo consoles always have this problem, stellar first party titles but most third party developers go for other platforms. and most of wii's multiplatform games are superior on other platforms.

i think the list of essential games on other consoles is much larger, even though nintendo definitely makes some of the very best games out there. same goes for n64 and ps1, i think n64 had some really amazing games but ps1 simply has so much more that i'd have to pick it. n64 definitely has more essential games than wii though.

edit: mmh, i might actually even consider wii sports&resorts as essentials, they were really that much fun. red steel 2 was also pretty great as far as wii controls go.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2013)

Although i loved games like Turok 2, Goldeneye and Super Mario 64...the PS1 had more games i liked to play by far. In particular, JRPG's.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2013)

Little King Story was worth buying on the Wii and no one ever talks about it, it was a better pikmen game then pikmen.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 22, 2013)

PS1 was much better sinse it had CD's, the N64 had to use lame cartridge's

But both have great games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> PS1 was much better sinse it had CD's, the N64 had to use lame cartridge's
> 
> But both have great games.



Carts tend to last longer than discs from use.
In fact the 3ds and ds carts is one of the reasons its great.
I wouldn't knock them.

It's also why ps1 games are so hard to come by now. 
They really get fucked up and people get rid of them.


Xiammes said:


> Little King Story was worth buying on the Wii and no one ever talks about it, it was a better pikmen game then pikmen.



Aye, there are quite a few games like that on wii hence why I have such a large list.
Games you won't be able to play anywhere else.
Like the wonderful 101 on wii U, nothing like it anywhere else


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Im not even going to talk about the digital games they offered

The Wii had a lot of titles


But hey People liked Essex and Boom blox and other shit and stuff like Madworld and Muramasa 

And how the fuck do you not have Sin and punishment on that list?


Nintendo certainly put out more than 30 games on the Wii that werent casual focused themselves .


Pandora's Tower is definitely something you should play, anybody who likes castlevania should play it


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 22, 2013)

Console cartridge's like N64's are rather clunky and have a strong chance of deleting the games if the cartridge was played to much over the years.

CD's>>>>>>>>Console Cartridge's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> Console cartridge's like N64's are rather clunky and have a strong chance of deleting the games if the cartridge was played to much over the years.
> 
> CD's>>>>>>>>Console Cartridge's.



Clunkier than the case that will attack the very thing it's storing?
ps1 memory cards have just as much chance corrupting and hardly stored anything beyond a single game at times. One could argue CD's are more expensive and fragile on top of that(expensive to buy not to make). One of the problems the psp can have sometimes.


If the cart was played that much you either replace the battery or you've already played it that many times. Much less trouble than the psx in that use.
Nowadays we can have things like the psvita and an 3ds be put on carts.
For the ones that didn't use batteries you should not encounter any problems unless you have been banging on the thing.

As for memory degradation they both suffer from it.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess what, I've stored all my PS1 saves with the help of that PS3 Memory Card Adapter. 

CD's are still better then stupid console cartridge's.

PS1 Memory cards are great for there time in the 90's but now you can put game saves on the PC quickly with an updated device (Not talking about the Dex Drive).

Besides these days flash memory and hard drives are better then lame cartridge lithium batteries.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2013)

I mostly played PS1 back in the day so, I guess I'll go with that. ;zaru


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 22, 2013)

androidmuppet said:


> Guess what, I've stored all my PS1 saves with the help of that PS3 Memory Card Adapter.
> 
> CD's are still better then stupid console cartridge's.
> 
> ...



Who cares? Emulators make the argument pointless, all games can be played and saved with them with no chance of loss if you're smart enough to use backups.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Who cares? Emulators make the argument pointless, all games can be played and saved with them with no chance of loss if you're smart enough to use backups.



Yea, I thought it was weird that he brought that up at all.
I was only really talking about the consoles by their lonesome and he brings up shit like that.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2013)

PSX definitely. 

The sheer variety of games was immense and spawned such classic series as Tekken, Crash Bandicoot, Gran Turismo, Resident Evil and WipeOut and took Final Fantasy through the roof. 

I never owned a N64 as it at the time seemed to offer little but brightly colored platformers and a, to me, impractical controller.


----------



## eHav (Aug 22, 2013)

i had a sega saturn


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

Where's Naruto coming to claim that this is a stupid comparison because the PSX killed the n64 in sales and has a much better library? Or does this not count because both games are remembered more favorable in the video game media. .


As for the question at hand, this is PSX easily. Way more games were produced, they blow them out the water in most genres, and the ones where n64 has games representing them the PSX has notable counter parts.

If you picked n64, chances are you just have not dived deeply enough into the PSX. Sometimes I forget how many games were originally PSX titles myself.

The n64 is Nintendos worst homeconsole, and yes the Wii has better games. The Wii-U's library is already comparable when you include multiplats .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Where's Naruto coming to claim that this is a stupid comparison because the PSX killed the n64 in sales and has a much better library? Or does this not count because both games are remembered more favorable in the video game media. .



I say this to you as a semi-friend... you sound butthurt. Its not a good look.

I wanna buy you some ice cream and tell you its going to be okay now.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

n64 plz...Ocarina of time, Smash64, Perfect Dark, Golden eye...just 2good.

And now if you had friends to play all them games with in that era....shit just got real. Most fun ive had in my life I think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I say this to you as a semi-friend... you sound butthurt. Its not a good look.
> 
> I wanna buy you some ice cream and tell you its going to be okay now.



Hardly butt hurt (over what? Wasn't my thread), but just wanted to point out how silly his initial statement was in the other thread. Not even planning on responding to his inevitable post. Though you are right, I certainly do not like him in the slightest after what I read. 


I also think you're a little passive aggressive because of my statements about the PSX


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Hardly butt hurt (over what? Wasn't my thread), but just wanted to point out how silly his initial statement was in the other thread. Not even planning on responding to his inevitable post. Though you are right, I certainly do not like him in the slightest after what I read.
> 
> 
> I also think you're a little passive aggressive because of my statements about the PSX



Eh, you just seem uncharacteristically mad about this. 

And I love PS1 and don't really disagree with you.  And even if I did disagree I wouldn't care because *you* said it. After that SNES Mario talk your gaming taste is so much eye pollution to me. Faggit. :/


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Eh, you just seem uncharacteristically mad about this.
> 
> And I love PS1 and don't really disagree with you.  And even if I did disagree I wouldn't care because *you* said it. After that SNES Mario talk your gaming taste is so much eye pollution to me. Faggit. :/




You know it to be true. SNES Mario is fraudulent. And dont give me that shit about Yoshis Island, that's no Mario game.

NES Mario >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Snes Mario.


----------



## Akimichi Farley (Aug 23, 2013)

The N64 offered a small selection not just by comparison to the PS1 but also arguably in and of itself. In my case its library could not hope to sustain my or my friends' gaming habits, over the expected lifetime of the system. I was into renting a game every week or bi-weekly, and for my tastes at the time the N64 library had very little going for it. After months of having "nothing" to play I gave up on the system and traded for a PSX. Suddenly "nothing" turned into more games that we could shake a stick at, to suit every mood and genre. We used to pick out PSX games blindfolded (not literally ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)) and more often than not have a blast with whatever we got. 

2d platformers, 3d platformers, racing, fighting, flight, 3rd person action/adventure, RPG, S-RPG, Puzzle, sports, beat em up, shoot em up, etc. maybe you can name a couple of decent to exceptional N64 games for each, but the PSX had dozens. That might not beat Nintendo's 1st party brand appeal for some, I can understand that, but for me there is no contest.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Where's Naruto coming to claim that this is a stupid comparison



Really dude? You really posted just to perpetuate some antagonistic, petulant argument?

I'm just going to go ahead and warn you to stop right now because I don't feel like taking shit today.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 23, 2013)

Akimichi Farley said:


> The N64 offered a small selection not just by comparison to the PS1 but also arguably in and of itself. In my case its library could not hope to sustain my or my friends' gaming habits, over the expected lifetime of the system. I was into renting a game every week or bi-weekly, and for my tastes at the time the N64 library had very little going for it. After months of having "nothing" to play I gave up on the system and traded for a PSX. Suddenly "nothing" turned into more games that we could shake a stick at, to suit every mood and genre. We used to pick out PSX games blindfolded (not literally ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)) and more often than not have a blast with whatever we got.
> 
> 2d platformers, 3d platformers, racing, fighting, flight, 3rd person action/adventure, RPG, S-RPG, Puzzle, sports, beat em up, shoot em up, etc. maybe you can name a couple of decent to exceptional N64 games for each, but the PSX had dozens. That might not beat Nintendo's 1st party brand appeal for some, I can understand that, but for me there is no contest.



Ocarina of Time nullifies thousands of games


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

N64 hands down.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> You know it to be true. SNES Mario is fraudulent. And dont give me that shit about Yoshis Island, that's no Mario game.
> 
> NES Mario >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Snes Mario.



How's Yoshis Island not a Mario game? I'm pretty sure you're in the minority thinking that. It's called Super Mario World 2 for a reason you know.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 23, 2013)

ps1 wins by a landslide.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2013)

Orcarina of Time and Majora's mask are overrated, still both are excellent games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 23, 2013)

PS1 for me

with that said, that was an incredible time to be a gamer, even capcom was beastly


----------



## creative (Aug 23, 2013)

I like both alot but I'll vote N64. my friends and I have spent literal years playing the original smash bros. a solid game that can be shared with the whole gang tromps sales everytime.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2013)

PS1, although I did have an N64 too.


----------



## Gain (Aug 23, 2013)

N64 has aged a lot better than the PS1 imo


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 23, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Who cares? Emulators make the argument pointless, all games can be played and saved with them with no chance of loss if you're smart enough to use backups.



Your talking about Project64 and ePSXe.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 23, 2013)

Kate Nash said:


> N64 has aged a lot better than the PS1 imo



Both have aged pretty horribly.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Both have aged pretty horribly.



Can you say PS1 & N64 are so 90's.


----------



## creative (Aug 23, 2013)

Kate Nash said:


> N64 has aged a lot better than the PS1 imo





			
				Furious George said:
			
		

> Both have aged pretty horribly.



basically what ^ said.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 23, 2013)

There are still a ton of PSX games worth playing. Some n64 games are still good too (obviously way less since it hardly had many games for it). 

Turn based RPGs haven't changed (unless you think the genre as a whole is dated), tactics RPGs haven't changed at all, Metal Gear Solid delivers the same type of gameplay, Castlevania, Klonea, APE ESCAPE!!!! all largely the same experiences. 

For n64, the only games that I thought aged bad that used to be good were Goldeneye and Perfect Dark. Other than that, all the good games from then I still think are good. 

The whole early 3D sucks and aged bad thing really goes toward more mediocre pre Mario 64 platformers and shovelware 



Dokiz1 said:


> How's Yoshis Island not a Mario game? I'm pretty sure you're in the minority thinking that. It's called Super Mario World 2 for a reason you know.




It's called that to sell units of course, it's a Mario game the same way Mario Kart is a Mario game. It's an original IP in practical terms. 

It's not a Super Mario Bros which is what I am meant to refer too.


----------



## androidmuppet (Aug 23, 2013)

I've liked PS1 better because of it's number of great games, N64 had like maybe 30 good games.

PS1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>N64.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

All those games be shovel ware, das raite look it up on wikipedia lmao.

Either way they both made quite a bit of money for both their companies


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotta be PS1. Crash and Spyro were my childhood.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2013)

Love both. But mario kart 64 and golden eye and killer instinct 64 make n64 my choice of the two.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 25, 2013)

PS1.

I had a choice as a kid which one I wanted and I picked the PS1. so I'll go with that.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

PS1 since July 1997.Never forget


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAhvQoLpvsM[/youtube]


----------



## deathgod (Aug 25, 2013)

PS1 all the way. Unfortunately the N64 kept giving me headaches due to the graphics (I had the same problem with FPS back in the day) so I couldn't enjoy it 

I've got a ps1 emulator on my tablet and I play the shit out of it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 25, 2013)

N64 i played so many great games on it and had the most fun, i might have had more games on the ps1 but the n64 i had the most fun playing with friends and family. Kirby 64 is the truth


----------



## Ninian (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to say the N64.​


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 30, 2013)

Both were fucking awesome but PS1 Has too many classics


----------



## Lulu (Aug 30, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAhvQoLpvsM[/youtube]



Damn it wolf... Now I'm gonna choose ps1 over n64.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 30, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> Gotta be PS1. Crash and Spyro were my childhood.



 same here man... aww the 90s. 

I choose PS1. Still love the N64 but PS1 has so many memories.

Star Wars Demolition and Rebel Assault II 
Digimon World and Rumble Arena 
Army Men 
Driver 
Crash Bandicoot 
Spyro 
Gundam Battle Assault 2


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 2, 2013)

N64 for me. I still consider Ocarina of Time the greatest game of all time (played the 3DS remake and the gameplay has thankfully aged very well), and Mario 64 was such a landmark title, it's design philosophy jumpstarted the 3D age and made everything before it look like clumsy attempts.

But most of all, the 4 player option makes the N64 win out. Sure, with adaptors and a few select games you could do that on psx too, but yeah N64 just had more and better support for that. Goldeneye, mariokart, party games, there were even some 4 player fighting games. If you had friends, it was the shit.


----------



## eluna (Sep 2, 2013)

Ps1,Parasite Eve, Chrono Cross and many classics made my weekend afternoons in past


----------

